# Odd Request - Grinding Bones



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Hi gang,

I'd like to grind up some chicken bones, marrow and all. I want to use uncooked, cleaned, fresh bones, probably from the thigh but possibly from the wing as well. Any suggestions on techniques or tools that can be used to do this?

Thanks,

Shel


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

No idea how you'd manage that - but curious what you'll be using them for? 
(Reminds me of a nursery rhyme starting with "Fee Fi Fo Fum...")

Cheers,

DC


----------



## bluedogz (Oct 11, 2006)

Shel- I suspect you're assembling a BARF diet for the pup?


----------



## luc_h (Jun 6, 2007)

(empty)


----------



## even stephen (Oct 10, 2005)

Small Wood Chipper should do it......!


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

No, but you're quite close. It's to add to a raw diet for my cat - not BARF, though, and for a food product/treat that I'm making for some of my clients' cats.

Shel


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

You did say "raw", but how about drying them in a low oven, then putting them in the food processor or even a coffee grinder? (Good luck cleaning the coffee grinder...)


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Last night I used a cleaver to cut off the big ends from a couple of thigh bones, and chopped the bones into pieces as small as possible, added that to some thigh meat, and used the Cuisinart to grind/chop everything together to form an appropriately textured mixture. It worked quite well, but I really need something that'll do larger quantities a little faster. Also, I wonder how doing such a thing on a regular basis might affect the Cuisinart or the blade.

Thanks for jumping in,

Kind regards,

Shel


----------



## ma facon (Dec 16, 2004)

Run the bones through a large meat grinder twice, Using a finer plate the second time. And again through a finer blade for desired results.:chef: If you need them like sawdust ask a local butcher for further reccomendations.


----------



## luc_h (Jun 6, 2007)

(empty)


----------



## bluezebra (May 19, 2007)

shel no offense but I like your other recipes better!!!


----------



## ma facon (Dec 16, 2004)

The replacement of the Cuisinart/Robo is more costly than the bones/project is worth. Source the ground bones from a reputable butcher and save the headache and additional posts.


----------



## hotchef (Jul 25, 2006)

first chop them up into small pieces.
if you have a decent (strong) mincer, mince the bones first with a blade with a big diameter. than a smaller blade.
than the whole lot into a commercial blender. if that thing can tackle icecubes it should also make paste out of chicken bones.


----------



## amazingrace (Jul 28, 2006)

Have you checked into food grade bone meal at the health food store? This would save your appliances and spare you from having to handle raw chicken in such quantities, reducing the risk to your health from the food-born diseases so common nowdays. Even organically grown and free range raw chicken can carry a variety of potentially dangerous bacteria. This can be especially bad if you should accidentally become nicked by a bone shard.


----------



## muskyhopeful (Jun 16, 2006)

Won't the two knife method work? The grinder I linked to in my meat grinding thread ground up whole chicken legs with ease in the video I watched. 

Kevin

I voted.


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

Fee fie fo fum?


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

1.6 HP 1200W Electric Meat Grinder TS110 BONES DEER ELK - eBay (item 260211809708 end time Feb-20-08 15:59:05 PST)


----------



## muskyhopeful (Jun 16, 2006)

Buy it now and get an extra cutting blade and six plates!

Kevin

Tired of the cold.


----------



## god s girl (Nov 24, 2011)

Shel, great idea! Good source of high quality vitamins (meaning easily digested and used by the body in small amounts) in bones, flavor, not too much fat content if the animal was raised on certain food... I came to this site looking for something that will easily grind bone also. Excellent for soup base, use small amounts in meats, pets LLLLOOOOVE IT!!!, and it's cheap. If I find what we're looking for, I'll let you know, you let me know.. deal?

God's girl


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Welcome to Cheftalk, God's Girl. You might want to go to the Welcome forum, and tell us a little something about yourself.

Something to slip in your back pocket: Watch the dates when responding to threads. This one, for instance, is four years old. And Shel can't make a deal with you, cuz he's no longer a member.

I'm not saying the info is bad, or that you're wrong to post. What I'm suggesting is that it's often better to start a new thread on a subject than to resurrect an old one.


----------



## scubadoo97 (Nov 7, 2011)

boar_d_laze said:


> 1.6 HP 1200W Electric Meat Grinder TS110 BONES DEER ELK - eBay (item 260211809708 end time Feb-20-08 15:59:05 PST)


I have a Tasin TS-108 grinder. A lot of folks buy this grinder to make pet food and grind chicken bones in the grinder. Not sure about the HP but was thinking it was 1/2 to 1 HP


----------



## hotchef (Jul 25, 2006)

never feed raw bones to your pets. and special not chicken bones. you know yourself what the animals are being fed.... (i have a big dog, Akito/Chow Mix. he never eats anything raw. BLANCH it for a minute and it is ok. animals are more clever than we are). so, i blanch bones, throw away the water and boil them with fresh water. than i crush them with the big Chefs knife. the pieces i throw in the high speed blender, with a little bit water. THAt they lap up, the cats and the dog.....


----------

